# Co2 Regulators, PH controllers, and such



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

So I'm at my LFS today and while speaking with the owner, he starts pulling out all kinds of goodies he's been hiding from me  I had already been thinking about upgrading my current equipment. I'm using a cheap regulator and "needle valve" from a local welding supply shop and "eyeballing" the bubble rate. I'd like to have a little more control over my Co2 since it plays such a large role in high light tanks.

First and foremost would I benefit from a pH controller (Milwaukee brand, SMS122)? I've left the Co2 running 24/7 now for years, but I think I go through more than I should. Will these things keep a rock solid pH? Or should I spend the money on a nice digital timer and roll with that?

The LFS owner had a regulator/solenoid by a brand I vaguely recall...it's got an M on the adjusment valve. I think www.marine-monsters.com used to sell them (the domain is now for sale)? Anyone recall this brand? Is it good? It doesn't come with a bubble counter (but has the connection)...do I really need one? It's not like I'll be steadily counting the bubbles; it's not that entertaining. And what is the best needle valve available?

Pertinent tank specs:
2.88wpg T5 lighting (75g; 4x54)
13 dKH, 18 dGH, 7.8 pH tap

Thanks for the input!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Back in the day this was one of the best regulator combos you could buy. It looks great too! I wish I had gotten my hands on one when they were available.

David


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Lots of people use the ph controller and swear by it. From the threads I read, they hold a pretty consistant ph. But every once in a while, you gotta check the calibration. It's just another luxury for co2 systems. I think a simple timer will do just as well to save you co2. 

Sully


----------



## troy_h (Jul 12, 2005)

I used a controller for a couple of years, now I run the CO2 24/7, the pH swing is minimal and so gradual as to not be of concern, all my tanks are doing great.


----------



## cattleman (Sep 4, 2005)

I have used that M3 Regulator/solenoid combo with a Clippard needle valve and a Ph controller, and have found it to be very reliable and hassle proof. snag it if you have the $. See threads on the Milwaukee controller for reliability issues.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Part of it depends on your hardness and the pH out of your tap when deciding whether to use a controller or not.

My KH and pH are high, so the pH keeps wanting to jump back up (way up) at night if I run it on a timer with the lights. 
With the controller, it keeps the pH nice and consistant, and I'm sure I'm saving on C02, plus making it easier on my fish at the same time.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

i would grab one if I have the money 
now i'd live with 24/7 CO2 until I become a millionaire.


----------



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

I love both my Miliwakee m957 regulator and sms122 ph controller. as cattleman said reliabilty with the M957 can be an issue but I have had no problems other than a slight leak in the bubble counter. the counters do serve a purpose when combined with the controller (or a simple moniter) because you can eventually find a bubble rate that gives you a very very slow swing down in PH. the main issue that I have with the controllers is that when using eco complete there is a definite buffering effect (despite what the package say's) and if you don't take this into consideration your best efforts at mainting a safe level of co2 are for not, because the water's KH raises thereby raising the co2 level. 
I hope this helped (or at least made sense)


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I THINK from puffies and my converstation one time that Marine monsters was bought out by marinedepot. They may still carry that but possible under a differetn name. I sold a few of them with no problems per se.

The sms 122 is a pretty good unit and milwaukee has the best customer support by far from any of the vendors i work with.


----------

